
Evidence of Italians' extraordinary genetic diversity dates back 19K years - pseudolus
https://phys.org/news/2020-05-earliest-evidence-italians-extraordinary-genetic.html
======
econcon
And we had read Mediterranean diet and lifestyle which involves lot of walking
is responsible for their better health outcomes

How much of that could be simply genetic diversity?

~~~
pengaru
As a child of two Italian immigrants, I can say that I am definitely not
immune to the fattening effects of the typical western diet. There doesn't
seem to be anything magical about my genetics, at least in that regard.

------
1cvmask
Will the real Italian please stand up.

People will still give money to figure out their genetic ancestry even though
people have been in flux and on the move for over 20 thousand years. Arguably
the biggest bogus “science” out there.

~~~
toasterlovin
People having been on the move for all of human history doesn’t mean that
ancestry doesn’t exist. There is nothing bogus about reading data from your
genome and using statistics to pinpoint which parts of the earth your
ancestors came from. It’s math.

